# Adding lights to Sears 10/32 snowblower



## Kvein (Feb 21, 2017)

Would like to add led lights to my Sears 10/32 it had a 18 watt bulb that I can't get anymore so I got 2 18 watt led lights but will the motor generate enough amps to cover both new lights?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Probably not enough charge to run the 2, but I would try them and see how bright they are, then disconnect one of them and see how much different it is, make your decision after that.


----------



## AandPDan (Nov 18, 2014)

LED's may not work without a rectifier. Your bulb likely ran on AC. LED's require DC.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

AandPDan said:


> LED's may not work without a rectifier. Your bulb likely ran on AC. LED's require DC.


All you need is one of these inexpensive units

https://www.amazon.com/1000V-Single-Bridge-Rectifier-KBPC1010/dp/B0111TYV26/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1488414902&sr=8-3&keywords=full+wave+bridge+rectifier

I used them on two of my Yamahas with 18W led lights and worked well.


----------



## alphaboy123 (Oct 27, 2016)

I actually bought a nice battery 🔋 operated Craftsman light designed for snow blowers which works well for my Honda tracked machine.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I would check how many colts the lighting coil produces at idle and full throttle. I wanted to add LEDs to my mtd but found the Tecumseh made only 7 volts at 3600rpm. None of the LED lamps I found were rated for less then 10volts. I ended up scratching the idea, Though the typical 18watt amazon/eBay led work light would have likely worked fine just not for its rated lifetime.


----------

